# Jamaica Beach 7-26-18



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

In the water before dawn. Greated by somewhat flat surf. No FAC as I had hoped but the best Iâ€™ve been in this year. 

Nothing on tops so I switched to trout crack. Immediately started getting hits but could not hook up. About 5:20 am first light was upon us. By 6:45 I had 4 keepers to 23â€. Missed several more fish and released a few undersized. 

I was fishing with a arty only guy. Zero for him. 

Kept fishing until 11 ended with 8 total. 16â€ to 23â€. All fish caught on the gulf side of the first sand bar. Water got flatter as the day went. Visibility was maybe 3â€. Sandy color not trout green.

He ended the day with one keeper and one undersized. I did catch several more undersized. 

I had the biggest fish of the day tail walk and spit the hook. Easy 28â€ plus.


----------



## Pafdrn (Jul 23, 2017)

"Trout Crack" ? is that live croaker?


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice!!!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Pafdrn said:


> "Trout Crack" ? is that live croaker?


Yes it is.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice report.


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

SOLID, should have known you were going down, you get down often.


----------



## Boat 2 (Sep 22, 2016)

Nice trout. I use to love to wade fish the surf but at 66yrs old and a low immune system I just canâ€™t take the chance.


----------



## jeffreythegiraffe (Feb 9, 2016)

Nice mess of fish there!! Do you fish the croaker under a popping cork? I have never fished with "trout crack" before.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for the good report.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice report, great catch.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

jeffreythegiraffe said:


> Nice mess of fish there!! Do you fish the croaker under a popping cork? I have never fished with "trout crack" before.


Circle hook on the bottom. Depending on current or if the birds are dive bombing your bait, I will put a small split shot on. Nothing else. Some like to add rattles, more weight, etc. I keep it stupid simple.

Forgot to add that there were a lot of mullet today. From 6am to about 6:30am there were, I can only guess were shad, running into my legs. Almost one or two a minute. I am guessing shad by how they felt. Definitely not hard like mullet so my guess is shad. Very distracting.

A buddy of mine showed up right as I was leaving. He fished the same spot and got 4 solid fish then the slimers moved in. He moved down the beach some and landed another 5 all solid big fish. He also said he lost a monster fish. 26 plus.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Very good report!


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice job! Which arties was your buddy throwing?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

habanerojooz said:


> Nice job! Which arties was your buddy throwing?


All of them. LOL. Several plastics, tops, mirror lures, and whatever else he had.

He is a purest but holds no ill feelings toward us bait chunkers.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Nice haul!


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice bunch of fish. Water was about the same at Bryan Beach, not so clear.


----------

